# Merged: Andrei Kirilenko wants trade



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_6931935




> JAZZ: Andrei Kirilenko demands trade
> By Ross Siler and Michael Nakoryakov
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> Article Last Updated: 09/18/2007 09:10:58 PM MDT
> ...


What do you think guys? Should we go after him?? CAN we go after him??


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Ak 47??*

A Vlad Rad/Brown combo may work (as Brown provides cap relief to Utah).

That would move Lamar to PF (full time) and mean that the Lakers are under the impression that 2 things are happening (Mihm staying healthy, Bynums progression is increasing).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ak 47??*

I went to the trade machine. It doesn't make sense unless you wanna give them Odom which I dont. When you make 13.5 mil a year and have your worst season ever in the pros it not a good time to ask for a trade.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ak 47??*



LoyalBull said:


> A Vlad Rad/Brown combo may work (as Brown provides cap relief to Utah).
> 
> That would move Lamar to PF (full time) and mean that the Lakers are under the impression that 2 things are happening (Mihm staying healthy, Bynums progression is increasing).


realistically, utah wouldn't take that deal. i think the best we can get is kwame/javaris/filler for AK, which isn't worth it..


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Ak 47??*

He is going to be hard for them to move. He had a terrible season last year so he's not really that hot right now. On top of that, he still has 63 million due on his contract.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Ak 47??*

I'd like him on the team. He needs a change of scenery, and I think this year he will go back to being the good player we've all seen from him in the past. Last season was one bad season among many good ones he's had. 

Only thing is, I don't know how we'll get him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ak 47??*

we could do kwame/javaris/brian cook for him, but i dont like that deal.

very small chance we'll get him though, i think buss doesn't want to overpay him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ak 47??*

He won the Euro Tournament MVP a couple of days ago. That should improve his stock a tad which hurts our bid.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Ak 47??*

Utah doesn't want to downgrade. You'll have to offer Odom.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ak 47??*

What you guys think about Luke, Kwame, and pick for AK? Luke sounds like he could thrive in Sloans motion offense and Kwame would add some more muscle down low for Utah to throw at Duncan in the playoffs.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ak 47??*

i dont think that's going to happen.. utah's probably not very interested, we can't trade luke yet, and they'll likely ask for javaris instead of a draft pick.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Ak 47??*

remember utah likes white boys. the would want walton at least and they would never take odom


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Ak 47??*

I wouldn't mind seeing AK47 in a Lakers uniform. Team defense is a problem, and he could help remedy that. As you guys mentioned, it would be awful tough to pull a trade off without dealing Odom.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Ak 47??*

If there is anyway we can get him without giving up Odom or Kobe, I'm all for it. Would give us a great defensive presence.

Will be awful tough though to grab him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ak 47??*

no way is this happening.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ak 47??*

no way we can get this without lamar or kobe for many reasons. buss not wanting to pay the luxury tax is one of them.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ak 47??*

No Kobe. No Odom. No Critt.

Anyone else can go if we get AK.

I'd propose Brown/Vlad, Brown/Walton, Vlad/Walton

Utah is in a bad negotiating stand point. Give them those offers. If they bite they bite, if not, move on. He is hardly used now on the Jazz anyway. I think Vlad/Walton would be the most attractive deal for the Jazz personally for basketball and non-basketball reasons.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Ak 47??*

brown/rad/farmar + future 1st round pick sounds good to me

whether or not utah accepts that deal is another story...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ak 47??*



KennethTo said:


> No Kobe. No Odom. No Critt.
> 
> Anyone else can go if we get AK.
> 
> ...


what about brown/bynum/walton then?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ak 47??*



afobisme said:


> what about brown/bynum/walton then?


walton cant be packaged until december


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Lakers Pursue Kirilenko - trade proposal*

What is your trade proposal?

Mine:

1. Brown/Farmar/filler for Kirilenko

2. Odom for Kirilenko


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Pursue Kirilenko - trade proposal*

Please look before posting a new thread on the same issue.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Pursue Kirilenko - trade proposal*

Farmar, Kwame, Sasha and maybe a draft pick for AK. I don't see this happening though.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Vlad and somebody else should be enough man he didnt play that great last season....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ak 47??*



Cris said:


> walton cant be packaged until december


yeah i know, i mentioned that before too... but still! if it could work..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

ak would be great for this, very good defender, can score scrappy points, doesn't need plays run for him, can actually make dunks/make layups (looking at you there Kwame)


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I doubt he gets traded to a team in the West. Come think of it, has there been an All star from the West traded in the same conference in the past couple years? There probably has been, I just can't think of any right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Everyone but Kobe for AK and Deron (still a pipedream)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Brian34Cook said:


> Everyone but Kobe for AK and Deron (still a pipedream)


A Cardinals fan in Cubs country huh? You sir are a rare breed...oh BTW. Go Cubs! Its their year(again)!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

its anyone years in the nl central... (anyyear)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

true dat yo...they all suck


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> its anyone years in the nl central... (anyyear)


Are you ok? Every year in the Central it's the Cardinals or Astros (lately).. Cardinals (usually) or Astros.. yea the division sucks again but I wouldnt be surprised if the Cubs or Brewers are in the WS.. just tell me how bad the NL Central is and look at the past few postseasons :biggrin: :lol:

Umm back to AK..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I dont value anything the NL central has done just because how bad the NL is compared to the AL and the nl in general. 

The cards were the first nl central team to win the world series in 16 years. Great postseasons 

Anyways, now back to AK


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> I dont value anything the NL central has done just because how bad the NL is compared to the AL and the nl in general.
> 
> The cards were the first nl central team to win the world series in 16 years. Great postseasons
> 
> Anyways, now back to AK


Don't worry the Cubs will make it the second team this year. 

Will be at the Brewers/Cards game on Wed. in Milwaukee cheering the Cards to beat Brewers!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Personally, I always thought that AK was a bit overrated.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Personally, I always thought that AK was a bit overrated.


As have I. But one can not deny that when hes on the top of his game, he fills up the stat sheet. If there were some way to get him, it would hopefully prove to Kobe that this team wants to move in the right direction.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Don't worry the Cubs will make it the second team this year.
> 
> Will be at the Brewers/Cards game on Wed. in Milwaukee cheering the Cards to beat Brewers!


 By playing the d'backs (2-4) then either the mets (2-5), Pads (3-5) or Phillies (3-4) Then running into the AL. 

Good luck with that. 

(that number represents the w-l vs that team this year)

P.S. Have fun playing the marlins next week.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

> Referring to teammates Carlos Boozer and Mehmet Okur, Williams said, "You see Booz after practice shooting for 25 or 30 minutes. You see Memo shooting for 20 minutes. You see, you know, all the rookies. The young guys. You saw [Rafael Araujo] in there working. [Then] you see Andrei being the first one out the door."
> 
> As the Jazz's quarterback, Williams admitted he has looked for other targets with his passes because of Kirilenko's approach to the game last season.
> 
> ...


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48140/20070922/deron_williams_rips_kirilenkos_work_ethic/

:rofl2: :rofl2: 
And I thought dramas only happen in Hollywood. But seriously who the **** Deron think he is?? Oh yeah, you didnt train for 30 minutes more, big deal, it is not that you are out of shape or something.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Does this lower his trade value?? I would think it does.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kwame sounds like a player Utah could use. He's expring contract is a plus, but if they decide to keep the big troll, then he's really a great backup for Mehmet and Booze. Since Utah reached the WCF and was eliminated by the Spurs last year, I could also see Sloan having a use for Kwame for Duncan if they happen to meet again next year.

If LA will sweeten the deal here a bit, say add a exciting and star potenital player like Javaris and a 1st rdr, I think Utah should seriously consider it and LA IMO should really close the deal. 


AK,Lamar,Kobe sounds like it could be a great trio. And if Bynum turns up to be a real stud, then thats a solid starting 5.


Fisher/Farmar
Kobe/Mo
AK/Walton
Lamar/Turiaf
Bynum/Mihm

Ill leave Cook and Radmanovic off the list right now, just because I have a feeling that one of them will have to go.

Sloan has always been tough on his players, though I dont condone AK's actions, I think with a proper guide such a s Phil behind his back, he can become the previous All Star that we knew.

Pros:

We get a AS type of player, capable of playing defense.
LA keeps the Socks


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48140/20070922/deron_williams_rips_kirilenkos_work_ethic/
> 
> :rofl2: :rofl2:
> And I thought dramas only happen in Hollywood. But seriously who the **** Deron think he is?? Oh yeah, you didnt train for 30 minutes more, big deal, it is not that you are out of shape or something.


Ouch, Deron really ripped on AK there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> By playing the d'backs (2-4) then either the mets (2-5), Pads (3-5) or Phillies (3-4) Then running into the AL.
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Well it's not set we'd be playing the Dbacks, but I like our chances, the way this Cubs team has been playing lately. The team I worry about the most would be the Padres, because of their starting pitching.

Back to AK.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AK doesn't want the Lakers and we don't want AK...trust me.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> AK doesn't want the Lakers and we don't want AK...trust me.


Why?:biggrin:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> As have I. But one can not deny that when hes on the top of his game, he fills up the stat sheet. If there were some way to get him, it would hopefully prove to Kobe that this team wants to move in the right direction.


After reading excerpts from his blog in the Russian newspaper, it sounds like he is looking to play in a run-n-gun, unstructured and open offensive set...like many international teams seem to play. If that is truely the case, than a move to the Lakers would not be wise.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ak47, Kobe, Odom, Bynum, Fish.

Lets do this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Well it's not set we'd be playing the Dbacks, but I like our chances, the way this Cubs team has been playing lately. The team I worry about the most would be the Padres, because of their starting pitching.
> 
> Back to AK.


Who would you "Like" to play?

Go Angels! I can finally display this banner.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Who would you "Like" to play?
> 
> Go Angels! I can finally display this banner.


I'd like to play the Mets or Phillies personally.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Sidenote...Im goin to game 4 of the Cubs first series if there is a game 4.....BECAUSE I GOT SEASON TICKETS..and you all don't :clap:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Sidenote...Im goin to game 4 of the Cubs first series if there is a game 4.....BECAUSE I GOT SEASON TICKETS..and you all don't :clap:


I'm going to game 3 and 4 10 rows behind home plate.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus, who did you have to kill to get sentenced to those games.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

His name is Bartholomew Hunt


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

having AK47 on the lakers sounds great but then at what price?

we'll be paying three guys max money without a legit second option. Since Kwame will likely be included in any package that is offered for AK, we'll lose our only trade bait to entertain offer during the trade deadline. (Yes, feburary seems like a long time away but when JO's name pops up we'll be kicking ourselves in the rear for trading away kwame's valuable expiring contract) To spice up the offer, we'll have to include some 1st round picks and one of our young guys (turiaf, farmar, or javaris) This is ludicrous, considering that AK had one of the worse season of his career. There is no guarentee that he's gonna bounce back and start playing like the real AK47 we have seen for 4~5 years prior to that. You can blame Andrei's setback on Jerry Sloan all you want but what it comes down to is the fact that if Kirilenko was a true max player, he wouldnt of allowed himself perform that bad. 

Also, remember the lakers decided to cut Brian Grant to avoid paying luxary tax, so do you think the Buss family will easily open their pocket for a bitter, grumpy, role player making max money? the lakers arent run by mark cuban, this team will not commit to winning at the cost of paying enormous amount of luxury tax. 

Don't forget the reason why Kirilenko wants to leave the Jazz. basically wants to leave because he's not enough touches on offense, not enough plays are run for him. Now, we have the infamous kobe bryant jacking up shots on this team, how many ****in plays will we run for kirilenko? there's no guarentee that a crybaby will only cry once. 

So in a perfect fantasy world with no salary cap and luxury tax, a team of kobe, odom, and Ak47 sounds like a dream come true, but in reality AK47 on the lakers is just asking for more trouble.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is he that much better than LO?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

HB said:


> Is he that much better than LO?


Yes, but only slightly better. Ill put AK ahead of LO, due to AK's defensive effort. He's not a great man to man defender, but he's very effective in help defense. 3 NBA All defense 1st team appearance is not too shabby IMO, and I think the Lakers could benefit a player of his calibre.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> His name is Bartholomew Hunt


never heard of him


----------

